# Husband is confused about us



## joshmelissa3 (Aug 25, 2010)

Last thursday i told my husband that i didnt know if i could spend the rest of my life with him..well i take antidepressants and i did not take my medicine that day. So now i have hurt him deeply and he will not look at me, he will not talk to me. He says he does not love me anymore. I have told my husband that i am sorry for saying that and i did not mean it. Please help for any advice..


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

It sounds like your marriage has deeper issues than you not taking your meds for one day. What's up?


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I agree with turnera. Was this the first time off your meds or are you just recently starting the meds? What has gone on in the marriage that has put him at the end of his rope so quickly?


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

I have been treated for major depression with antidepressants in the past. I did occasionally not take my meds for a day here and there. I never said things like that to people. One day off your meds should not have affected you to the point where you would say something like that. There has to be something more going on that caused you to say that. You need to be honest with yourself and figure out what is going on that you would say that to him. 

As for his feelings, you can't blame him. After having your spouse tell you that they don't think they want to spend the rest of their life with you, it's perfectly natural to take stock of the relationship yourself and conclude that maybe you don't want to be there either. Whether that conclusion is simply a knee jerk reaction to what you said to him first, or is actually how he feels is yet to be determined. And I wouldn't push too hard on that. 

If it were me, I would apologize again for saying what was said. Then I would tell him that I understand that he feels confused now and that I would like him to consider going to counseling with me so that his confusion can be cleared up and so that we could get past what was said.

Then just give it time and see what happens.


----------

